# Back to the beginning



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Having had to sell my decent and niche a while back I started looking at espresso machine. I had consider sage barista pro but figured for the same money I could refurb and mod an old Classic and pick up a eureka mignon manuale. The classic is finally done and ready to play with!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Kyle T amazing just what a difference a bit of black can make matey!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> @Kyle T amazing just what a difference a bit of black can make matey!


 Very true indeed.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

@Kyle T

hi...my setup exactly.....but a 2003 Classic............. :good:

can you achieve a satisfactory espresso grind from your* eureka mignon manuale...?*


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

yardbent said:


> @Kyle T
> 
> hi...my setup exactly.....but a 2003 Classic............. :good:
> 
> can you achieve a satisfactory espresso grind from your* eureka mignon manuale...?*


 Hi, yes I can, I choked the machine today around the 1 mark. I currently using it around the 1.2 mark. Though I do think it's a little fiddly to dial in and wastes a lot of coffee.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

After much deliberation I decided to have my classic professional painted. Happy with the results.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Kyle T Looks great


----------



## Walker29 (Jan 10, 2021)

Paint work looks excellent. Can I ask where you got it painted & cost? The black also looked really good, did you do this yourself? And if so, what paint did you use?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Walker29 said:


> Paint work looks excellent. Can I ask where you got it painted & cost? The black also looked really good, did you do this yourself? And if so, what paint did you use?


 Hi, the black I did paint myself using a spray paint primer followed by the black. However, I ended up opting for a professional powder coat by a local company I found that paints large bulk orders (gates, fences) that agreed to paint my machine for £70.


----------



## Happyguy (Dec 29, 2021)

Kyle T said:


> Hi, the black I did paint myself using a spray paint primer followed by the black. However, I ended up opting for a professional powder coat by a local company I found that paints large bulk orders (gates, fences) that agreed to paint my machine for £70.


 It looks really nice in that colour and powder coat should be a lot more durable, nice job


----------

